# Medic West Las Vegas



## FoleyArtist (Feb 19, 2014)

hey i searched and saw most of the vegas stuff is dated. I recently just got an email inviting me to test with medic west for a medic spot. i was wondering what can i expect? 

also if any medic west employees don't mind sharing or PM me what life is like as a medic west employee. i do have a friend and previous medic school classmate that works at AMR vegas but i heard the two operations can be different even if its all one big "family." so i'm looking for Medic West insight please. 

and please no "just go AMR" comments. "AMR > Medic west." i've seen those comments too but nothing substantial to back them up. I'm just trying to get into the Vegas EMS system and try to lateral to AMR in the future.

thanks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

Not much has changed since the merger from what I'm told so I'd bet unless those threads are way pre-merge the information is more accurate than you think. 

I know that when you test down there you can be contacted by either agency and offered a spot. They both hire from the same pool if I remember correctly. 

They work 4x12s. System status management. I believe they are all ALS for the 911 side with ILS IFT and Special Events trucks but don't quote me on that. Generally are pretty busy but they have their slow days too. I've heard 7-8 calls is average in a 12 but it may have gotten busier. I know our volume went up a ton over the last 12 months. 

I don't work in Vegas but I do work for the other big private agency in the state. We've got a fair amount of employees that came from Vegas. Some loved it others hated it.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Feb 20, 2014)

You'll get to do stand bys for the octagon!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Not much has changed since the merger from what I'm told so I'd bet unless those threads are way pre-merge the information is more accurate than you think.
> 
> I know that when you test down there you can be contacted by either agency and offered a spot. They both hire from the same pool if I remember correctly.
> 
> They work 4x12s. System status management. I believe they are all ALS for the 911 side with ILS IFT and Special Events trucks but don't quote me on that. Generally are pretty busy but they have their slow days too. I've heard 7-8 calls is average in a 12 but it may have gotten busier.. Some loved it others hated it.





Mufasa556 said:


> You'll get to do stand bys for the octagon!!!




Everyone is correct. Although crews work a 3/4 split like everyone else. Most threads here are post-merge, but here is some info as of today.

Generally, paramedics who come from other systems don't pan out well. The testing is pretty difficult and you are expected to be up to par. Of the last batch of 4 medic candidates only 1 made it through to the streets. Particularly medics who come from SoCal take longer to adjust, and usually if you make it through testing you will be filling in as an EMT Intermediate for a period of 1-3 months. That means intermediate scope, intermiediate patch, intermediate tech all the nonsense. Basics do not work 911 anywhere in Las Vegas, so basically you get to be the Basic. They do this so that you can learn the system, hospitals, navigation, posts, policies, protocols, etc. etc. because in the past, as I said, it just didn't pan out. It's a beast to take all at once and I suppose it gets overwhelming. 

Also as a paramedic, you may get your shot to be the Octagon medic standby. That along with many other cool events, concerts, pool parties, shows, etc. 
Daily life is pretty good. I had no complaints.


It's a sweet gig; it is fast paced and the wages are decent - damn right better than SoCal. All of our equipment is pretty nice. We have electric gurneys,  mostly newer and new trucks, toughbook MDTs and EPCRs (the same program as every other AMR outfit.) 

MedicWest serves North Las Vegas and the Northeast, Southeast, and East unincorporated Clark County, as well as the North side of the strip. Which is the jist of "Vegas." The City Of is very small and has a small chunk of the area. In fact, the "strip" is in fact not in the City of Las Vegas, it is the township of Paradise of Clark County. MedicWest generally will also get you off on time, we get cleared an hour before our end time (most of the time depending on system status.) Both Clark County Fire and North Las Vegas fire are non-transporting agencies, which may fool you considering you'll see County driving around in big 'ol honkin' modified Type III ambulances "Rescues."

AMR services the City areas as well as South, West, and North West, as well downtown "oldtown," and the South end of the strip. AMR also has nice new equipment- the same as MedicWest since it is the same parent company. However, although you will be pooled into both hiring divisions. You can say that you'd prefer one over the other, but you can expect a call from either operation.
Currently the City is working on transporting more patients and effectively trying to remove the gross of AMRs transports, but that has yet to effect day to day operations. AMR still also has a large portion of the County to service though. One thing of note is that AMR, for whatever reason, still pays about $1.25 more per hour at all steps. Hopefully this is going to be rectified soon, so that we are all payed the same for doing the exact same job in the exact same place. They also have no care in holding you over. Late calls are a common occurrence. 

For information, say if you were looking at a map for boundaries, Henderson has its own ALS transporting Fire Dept.

While there are mutual aid calls and even though its technically the same company, the area boundaries are pretty solid based on contracts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

I was hoping you'd chime in.

Rhonda is down there too. Not sure if she's on the AMR or MW team though.

Sandpit, if I come down to Vegas I might have to bug you for a ride along to see how y'all do it down there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2014)

You should come to OKC.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandpit thanks for the reply. I replied to your PM. Robb thank you too. 

I stumbled across my post a year ago about this same subject kinda de ja vu moment. I regret chickening out last year. nows its a year later and probably a year stupider since i haven't real practiced paramedicine since internship. its a second shot and i want this more than anything. I'm straight nervous; butterflies just thinking about it.

Rocketmedic, you work at EMSA correct? I've always considered it but its always an after thought. A real stupid reason for not pursuing it fully too, I'll probably PM you about it. But EMSA is still there in the back of my mind too relentless. along with denver health but you need experience first i hear

thanks for all the info again to everyone.


----------

